
The Burden of the Humanities - cmcginnis
http://www.wilsoncenter.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=wq.essay&essay_id=452772
======
omouse
I hate the style of this writer. So many adjectives and for meaningless
things. Why does a piece need to be kicky? Why do the goals of a manufacturing
firm need to be animated?

A tiresome piece and not fit to be read on a Friday.

